# Christ: The Way, The Truth, and The Life -- John Brown of Wamphray



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 15, 2007)

_Christ: The Way, The Truth, and The Life_ by John Brown of Wamphray is available online here and elsewhere but it has also recently been reprinted by two independent publishers. It is available at Amazon for $59.00 and available at Landmark Project Press for $18.99.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2007)

The Landmark Project Press edition is now available at Amazon.


----------



## raderag (Jul 27, 2007)

Just curious; when you list these books are they a recommendation? Have you read all or most of them?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2007)

raderag said:


> Just curious; when you list these books are they a recommendation? Have you read all or most of them?



I have read this book and highly recommend it. The new edition is also of interest because it is published by a member of the PB, Jordan Dohms (wraezor). 

In general, I post links to books for those who may be interested. Many times I have read them myself, sometimes not. In almost all cases, they are links to books that I consider worthy to be read. Some will be of interest to a small number of folks, but my general aim is to make people aware or help people get access to good books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2007)

More on John Brown of Wamphray:



> John Brown of Wamphray was one of the great theological writers in the generation of Scottish Covenanters subsequent to Samuel Rutherford and George Gillespie. He was the minister of Wamphray, in Annandale, in the Scottish Borders, until he was exiled in 1663. He spent the rest of his life in Holland, where he was the pastor of the Scots Church at Rotterdam, and partici�pated in the ordination of the hunted Scottish field preacher Richard Cameron. While in exile he served the Presbyterian cause in Scotland by the books he composed, which included major works on justification, the Sabbath, church polity, a wide‑ranging critique of the Quakers, and a commentary on Romans. He died in 1679.
> 
> Source



Joel Beeke says:



> "John Brown of Wamphray (1610-1679) has been rightly called the most important Scottish theologian of his day. He was especially gifted at merging profound doctrinal truth with warm Christ-centered zeal and godly piety. Samuel Rutherford wrote of him, 'I always [had]... a great love to dear Mr. John Brown because I thought I saw Christ in him more than in his brethren.' Brown's blending of doctrinal truth and Christ-centered piety is most clearly displayed in his Christ: the Way the Truth and the Life. This is biblical, Reformed, Puritan spirituality at its best. Would you learn the art of continually fleeing to Christ by faith for your justification and sanctification? Read and reread this precious volume, filled with experimental truth about how to go to Christ continually for every spiritual need. Use it as a devotional gem, and pray for the Holy Spirit to grant you a growing, daily 'making use' of Christ by faith."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2007)

Now available at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------

